# Replacement woofers for Boston Acoustics BA40, circa 1986



## morepower (Feb 16, 2010)

Went up in the attic the other night to grab the old Boston Acoustic BA40's for my daughter, well needless to say the foam surrounds were gone.
Anybody have a recommendation for a replacement woofer?


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

I couldn't find any info on what size those BA40s are, but a guy here talks about having his refoamed, maybe you could ask him. What size are those speakers and the cabinets they're in?


----------

